# What part of mexico



## melodyp77 (Jun 11, 2012)

I was born in mexico but forgot my spanish when I moved to the states. Lately my husband and I have been seriously thinking of moving to mexico. Were tired of barely making ends meet and I'm stressed all the time about finances. In fact my husband lost his job again. Well we are going to sell our house and we thought we'd take that money and move. the question is what part of mexico should we move to? We want to be close to the border, less tourist spot and safe. As my husband's mother is always stressing how dangerous it is for people not of the same colored skin. I don't worry about that as much. I get about $1200 a month in child support and I plan to continue showing and breeding dogs. Plus were hoping with the sell of the house that we will walk away with about $23k to start a new life with. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

melodyp77 said:


> I was born in mexico but forgot my spanish when I moved to the states. Lately my husband and I have been seriously thinking of moving to mexico. Were tired of barely making ends meet and I'm stressed all the time about finances. In fact my husband lost his job again. Well we are going to sell our house and we thought we'd take that money and move. the question is what part of mexico should we move to? We want to be close to the border, less tourist spot and safe. As my husband's mother is always stressing how dangerous it is for people not of the same colored skin. I don't worry about that as much. I get about $1200 a month in child support and I plan to continue showing and breeding dogs. Plus were hoping with the sell of the house that we will walk away with about $23k to start a new life with. any advice would be appreciated.


Welcome Melody: Use the search function on the toolbar and you'll be able to access a lot of info: living areas, visa, working, health care etc/ Do not hesitate to inquire if you don't get the info you want. As to the crime thing, there is a good map on one of the threads to show your mother.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

The latest crime map & explanation from US government was both discouraging and interesting. Discouraging because almost a 400mi band along the border was deemed unsafe. Now we all have great stories on our personal drives and lack of problem but that was one net of the map.
The interesting part was that it showed two areas as relatively safe. One is what AARP once named the new retirement zone which is in fact a belt starting in Puerta Vallarta going through Lakeside to San Miguel & Guanajuato. The other was basically the south east states-Chiapas, Tabasco, Yucatan, Quintana Roo, etc.
We are where we are because we wanted an easy days drive to the border. We are about 500mi and basically a straight shot up 57 & 85.
Think 1st decision is beach or highlands. If you are an inveterate beach person, the safety map would say places like PV, Sayulito and maybe San Francisco. If a highlands person, would expect options are the areas incorporating Lakeside or maybe Guadalajara and the areas incorporating San Miguel and Guanajuato.
If distance from border & safety are you 1st two priorities, I would start with those and spend some time in a few options.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

To find out where you want to be, you need self inventory of those factors that will affect you: job opportunity, climate, schooling, cultural activities,demographics and, yes, safety. But safety should not be your sole overriding factor. Despite the maps, you'll find that most expats are not in the "high-risk" group for that.

PV is beautiful - we started our search there - rejecting factors: heat & humidity and the housing prices for what we wanted

Ajijic - where we are going: Primary acceptance factor: climate, followed by demographics, proximity to transportation and cultural events, then housing costs for what we wanted

We have no young children and are retired so our needs are not yours.

Do take the time to visit for an extended stay - use VRBO.com to find a house/condo to stay in so you are not a hotel guest (allows you to truly get "into" the community), then evaluate. It has taken us two years to make this decision.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Also remember that weather varies during the year. PV is perfect from Nov 15 to May 15. After than, you must like heat and humidity. Inland gives you less humid summers but cooler winters. Ex-pat communities give you immediate social interaction but higher prices. So try several places and different times of year to confirm your selection. Good luck.

(BTW extra miles from the border just means another day or two of travel, so don't limit yourself unless you are commuting. Ajijic and PV are the same commute from Arizona/California in days.)


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We are basically easterners so we wanted 8 hours or less to south Texas which we have. Our only experience west was going to Santa Fe for vacation and we drove through Laredo to Eagle pass the 1st day and to Roswell NM the second although could have easily made Santa Fe. Therefore your driving distances will be quite different.
I still think the 1st decision is beach or highlands.


----------



## louise2009 (Jun 12, 2012)

melodyp77 said:


> I was born in mexico but forgot my spanish when I moved to the states. Lately my husband and I have been seriously thinking of moving to mexico. Were tired of barely making ends meet and I'm stressed all the time about finances. In fact my husband lost his job again. Well we are going to sell our house and we thought we'd take that money and move. the question is what part of mexico should we move to? We want to be close to the border, less tourist spot and safe. As my husband's mother is always stressing how dangerous it is for people not of the same colored skin. I don't worry about that as much. I get about $1200 a month in child support and I plan to continue showing and breeding dogs. Plus were hoping with the sell of the house that we will walk away with about $23k to start a new life with. any advice would be appreciated.


Hi
We are living in Mahahual Costa Maya and think it is a great small village to set up a safe business and life style. Have you thought about this area?


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Wherever you choose to move, make sure there are schools available for your child/children. There are many resources here to help, along with people that have beyond a ton of valuable information.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> The latest crime map & explanation from US government was both discouraging and interesting. Discouraging because almost a 400mi band along the border was deemed unsafe. Now we all have great stories on our personal drives and lack of problem but that was one net of the map.
> The interesting part was that it showed two areas as relatively safe. One is what AARP once named the new retirement zone which is in fact a belt starting in Puerta Vallarta going through Lakeside to San Miguel & Guanajuato. The other was basically the south east states-Chiapas, Tabasco, Yucatan, Quintana Roo, etc.
> We are where we are because we wanted an easy days drive to the border. We are about 500mi and basically a straight shot up 57 & 85.
> Think 1st decision is beach or highlands. If you are an inveterate beach person, the safety map would say places like PV, Sayulito and maybe San Francisco. If a highlands person, would expect options are the areas incorporating Lakeside or maybe Guadalajara and the areas incorporating San Miguel and Guanajuato.
> If distance from border & safety are you 1st two priorities, I would start with those and spend some time in a few options.


wh, can you provide a link to the crime map? I notice you didn't include Michoacan by name in the "retirement zone," and I'm assuming that Familia/Templar activity is a possible explanation.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Wanting to be close to the border is very limiting, because there are few, if any, safe areas close to the border.

Consider living close to a big city with flight connections to the US instead, it could even work out cheaper flying for visits than a lot of driving back and forth. You could integrate into the Mexican dog show community in your breed.

Other considerations are climate, as mentioned above, and whether you want to be close to any family you might have in Mexico.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

ptrichmondmike said:


> wh, can you provide a link to the crime map? I notice you didn't include Michoacan by name in the "retirement zone," and I'm assuming that Familia/Templar activity is a possible explanation.


The map in the link below may be what you're looking for/referring to:

http://www.travelweekly.com/uploadedFiles/MEXICOMAP4.pdf


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Longford said:


> The map in the link below may be what you're looking for/referring to:
> 
> http://www.travelweekly.com/uploadedFiles/MEXICOMAP4.pdf


Thanks Longford, yes that is the map that I and believe FHBOY referred to. My use of search function not too good as I was searching when you posted.
As one can see from the map, I didn't include Michoacan, even though really like parts, because of #33-35.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Longford said:


> The map in the link below may be what you're looking for/referring to:
> 
> http://www.travelweekly.com/uploadedFiles/MEXICOMAP4.pdf


Thank you. Oaxaca looks more appealing than ever.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Thank you. Oaxaca looks more appealing than ever.


As it should. It's a great city and the one place I would consider moving to if I ever leave Mexico City. The only time things get a little hairy there is when the teachers union takes over the Zocalo for a month of protests, usually in May and June.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

maesonna said:


> Wanting to be close to the border is very limiting, because there are few, if any, safe areas close to the border.
> 
> Consider living close to a big city with flight connections to the US instead, it could even work out cheaper flying for visits than a lot of driving back and forth. You could integrate into the Mexican dog show community in your breed.
> 
> Other considerations are climate, as mentioned above, and whether you want to be close to any family you might have in Mexico.


Also consider buses for travel back and forth. More comfortable and cheaper (particularly for seniors) than flying, faster and cheaper than driving. The comfortable only applies to the border though. Once you get into the US, buses are miserable. So buses really only work for US cities close to the border.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Also consider buses for travel back and forth. More comfortable and cheaper (particularly for seniors) than flying, faster and cheaper than driving. The comfortable only applies to the border though. Once you get into the US, buses are miserable. So buses really only work for US cities close to the border.


I no longer own a car. I didn't own one when I was working/living in Mexico. And it's been the rare occassion that I've rented a car in Mexico. So I'm a "bus person" by choice/necessity. Particularly so in Mexico where air travel in the country is somewhat limited as far as service/destinations and decent fares. It's a quick and efficient way to get from city to city.

My observation is that bus service in the USA - the service offered on major carriers such as Greyhound and Megabus in particular - has improved substantially in recent years on many point to point routes and travel with them costs approximately the same and sometimes less than travel for similar distances traveled on a first-class bus in Mexico. I haven't traveled by bus on the USA side of the border zone in decades, so I don't know if the new Greyhound equipment has made it that far in the system yet.

Comparatively, Mexico vs. USA, I believe first-class bus travel in Mexico is expensive for the average Mexican. Inexpensive, though, for those of us exchanging US$ for MX$.

Greyhound seems to have made the greatest strides as compared to the earlier decline in service in the USA. Mexican luxury busses are still unmatched by services in Canada and/or the USA, from what I'm seeing and the route system in Mexico is certainly vastly more extensive. I rarely choose the Mexican luxury services, though. I prefer the first-class busses probably because of greater frequency in departures and cost/benefit to me. In certain parts of the country I like to travel by second-class bus. I only travel by bus in Mexico during daylight hours, and almost always recommend that to people who ask my opinion about their trips.

Bus travel declined in popularity in the USA when air travel became more convenient and the cost dropped. Costs have risen now and I think that's why we're seeing a growth in people wanting to travel by bus in the USA.

For expat seniors there's the opportunity in Mexico to travel by bus at a senior's discount, provided the expat secures the necessary identification card.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> For expat seniors there's the opportunity in Mexico to travel by bus at a senior's discount, provided the expat secures the necessary identification card.


The INAPAM card for legal residents of Mexico is easy to get and is free. You need to be at least 60 years of age to be eligible. Since it's a photo ID, it's also useful for getting discounts at the movies and museums and even at many pharmacies. For inter-city buses, you get a whopping 50% off the fares!


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> As it should. It's a great city and the one place I would consider moving to if I ever leave Mexico City. The only time things get a little hairy there is when the teachers union takes over the Zocalo for a month of protests, usually in May and June.


Oh, it's always been either #1 or #2 on my destination list. I love the city, but am thinking that much smaller Patzcuaro would make it easier to find some peace and quiet. Of course, there's always San Felipe or another suburb.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> My observation is that bus service in the USA - the service offered on major carriers such as Greyhound and Megabus in particular - has improved substantially in recent years on many point to point routes and travel with them costs approximately the same and sometimes less than travel for similar distances traveled on a first-class bus in Mexico. I haven't traveled by bus on the USA side of the border zone in decades, so I don't know if the new Greyhound equipment has made it that far in the system yet.
> 
> Comparatively, Mexico vs. USA, I believe first-class bus travel in Mexico is expensive for the average Mexican. Inexpensive, though, for those of us exchanging US$ for MX$.


My only recent experience with US bus travel was a round trip from El Paso to Denver. It was similar to second class bus travel in Mexico. Nothing like first or luxury class travel south of the border. The US bus was reasonably new, unlike some second class buses in Mexico, but we were packed in like sardines, no movies, no internet. The bus station was overcrowded and chaotic. It was completely different from the comfortable, spacious seats on first class and luxury buses in Mexico.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> My only recent experience with US bus travel was a round trip from El Paso to Denver. It was similar to second class bus travel in Mexico. Nothing like first or luxury class travel south of the border. The US bus was reasonably new, unlike some second class buses in Mexico, but we were packed in like sardines, no movies, no internet. The bus station was overcrowded and chaotic. It was completely different from the comfortable, spacious seats on first class and luxury buses in Mexico.


Here's a short You Tube video from Greyhound which illustrates the new busses they're integrating into their system:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> Here's a short You Tube video from Greyhound which illustrates the new busses they're integrating into their system:


The power outlets look nice, but... One of the most important aspects about a bus is the distance between the seats, front to back. It is hard to judge from the video, but it looks pretty cramped to me. In Mexico, you can stretch out your legs and recline your seat and the seat in front of you is not in your face when it reclines. I have used local buses, subways, Amtrak, and intercity buses in the US. I have ridden buses of all flavors all over Mexico, buses, trains and subways all over Europe. I have even ridden a few buses and trains in China but not enough to compare. None of the US public transit compares favorably to Europe or Mexico. The US fails in frequency, adherence to schedule, route coverage and passenger comfort. I remain a little skeptical about the Greyhound commercial.

Side comment... When Dwight Eisenhower built the interstate system and promoted the suburbs, we destroyed the public transit systems in the US and they may never recover. Countries with lots of poor people or heavily taxed gasoline seem to do a lot better with public transit.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> The power outlets look nice, but... One of the most important aspects about a bus is the distance between the seats, front to back. It is hard to judge from the video, but it looks pretty cramped to me. In Mexico, you can stretch out your legs and recline your seat and the seat in front of you is not in your face when it reclines. I have used local buses, subways, Amtrak, and intercity buses in the US. I have ridden buses of all flavors all over Mexico, buses, trains and subways all over Europe. I have even ridden a few buses and trains in China but not enough to compare. None of the US public transit compares favorably to Europe or Mexico. The US fails in frequency, adherence to schedule, route coverage and passenger comfort. I remain a little skeptical about the Greyhound commercial.
> 
> Side comment... When Dwight Eisenhower built the interstate system and promoted the suburbs, we destroyed the public transit systems in the US and they may never recover. Countries with lots of poor people or heavily taxed gasoline seem to do a lot better with public transit.


Actually, there's about the same legroom, or a bit more, on the new Greyhound busses (and Megabus) than the typical first-class busses I've ridden in Mexico .. which when the the seat in front of me reclines backwards it can make it difficult for me (6'2" tall) to move my legs and get in/out of the row. 

The ontime record for Greyhound and Megabus is pretty good, I believe, on the point to point, non-stop or one-stop service. The Greyhounds which make many stops on a route suffer most from delays, I'm thinking. Other than delays due to unforseen traffic, Megabus has an excellent record.

On city busses in most if not all of Mexico where I've traveled, and particularly in the D.F. and Estado de Mexico (on many but not all busses and particularly the older ones), I find it difficult to sit down because the lack of space between rows doesn't allow room for my knees to fit-in. It's also difficult to stand on some of the older ones because I'm taller than the ceiling. Mexican bus manufacturers used old, out of date design standards for many of the city busses referencing the days when so many Mexicans were smaller in size than they are today. Thankfully, the new busses utilize international standards which better suit urban Mexico transport today.

The only Metro systems in Mexico I can compare internationally is Mexico City and Guadalajara. I haven't ridden on the Monterrey system. Guadalajara has relatively light traffic. I really like the Mexico City system, but, for the uninitiated, it can be an overwhelming (bad) experience during peak hours. It's like being in the middle of a three-ringed circus! I just wish it operated 24-hours a day. 

Regarding the public, rural transit systems in the USA I think you're right. Though, some bus service is expanding post-9/11 because it's easier and less hastle and less expense to travel intermediate distances by bus. Passenger rail service is lost forever, except on limited long-haul routes. Freight service has taken preference on the routes and people seem want to quickly get from Point A to Point B. Several years ago I rode the Empire Builder from Chicago to Seattle ... just for the experience of the ride, not to visit Seattle ... and loved it.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> Actually, there's about the same legroom, or a bit more, on the new Greyhound busses (and Megabus) than the typical first-class busses I've ridden in Mexico .. which when the the seat in front of me reclines backwards it can make it difficult for me (6'2" tall) to move my legs and get in/out of the row.
> 
> The ontime record for Greyhound and Megabus is pretty good, I believe, on the point to point, non-stop or one-stop service. The Greyhounds which make many stops on a route suffer most from delays, I'm thinking. Other than delays due to unforseen traffic, Megabus has an excellent record.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we have pretty similar reaction and experience. You are a couple, three inches taller than I am so maybe the seats fit me better. My experience with AmTrak was similar. I took the Denver to San Francisco train mainly for the experience. It is a scenic ride. I also have been on the El Chepe train from Los Mochis to Creel in the Barrancas del Cobre (Copper Canyon). It is a nice trip.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

The latest models of the double decker buses used by Autovías-La Linea (divisions of Herradura de Plata) are nice, but the aisles are too narrow for me to get through without sidling, and the restrooms are _extremely_ compact. I liked the previous models better in which there were more space in the aisles and the rest rooms were entered at right angles to the longitudinal axes. (I don't know if that is a very clear description).

Anyway, I don't have any real complaints about the intercity buses. My only tip is to pack a bag lunch for longer trips, as the lunches they give you are not very good.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Anonimo said:


> The latest models of the double decker buses used by Autovías-La Linea (divisions of Herradura de Plata) are nice, but the aisles are too narrow for me to get through without sidling, and the restrooms are _extremely_ compact.


Traveling the Mexico City > Acapulco > Mexico City route _Estrella Blanca _has been using double-decker busses for probably the past 15 years. I rode on the second sevel several times. In the front of the bus, thinking I'd have such a panoramic view, excellent not just for viewing but for photo-taking. Each time I rode up there I got sick to my stomach. Some sort of motion sickness. It seemed that the upper level was lurching forward and back. Optical illusions. I'm happy to ride on the single-level busses now. No more Disney Land in Mexico for me! I'm getting too old for that!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Anonimo said:


> Anyway, I don't have any real complaints about the intercity buses. My only tip is to pack a bag lunch for longer trips, as the lunches they give you are not very good.


The lunches are pretty minimal agreed. On many of the longer trips they stop occasionally, long enough to get out and stretch your legs, use a more spacious, less smelly restroom, and buy food.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

The big pluses on the newest model buses are the individual media touch screens, so you have a choice of entertainment or none at all. There's also Internet access of a sort (usually works intermittently on my iPod Touch). I prefer to look out he window and enjoy the passing scenery. Or sleep.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> Traveling the Mexico City > Acapulco > Mexico City route _Estrella Blanca _has been using double-decker busses for probably the past 15 years. I rode on the second sevel several times. In the front of the bus, thinking I'd have such a panoramic view, excellent not just for viewing but for photo-taking. Each time I rode up there I got sick to my stomach. Some sort of motion sickness. It seemed that the upper level was lurching forward and back. Optical illusions. I'm happy to ride on the single-level busses now. No more Disney Land in Mexico for me! I'm getting too old for that!


EXCUUUSE ME! One is NEVER too old for Disneyland! Signed, MM


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Anonimo said:


> The big pluses on the newest model buses are the individual media touch screens, so you have a choice of entertainment or none at all. There's also Internet access of a sort (usually works intermittently on my iPod Touch). I prefer to look out he window and enjoy the passing scenery. Or sleep.


I agree, the internet access is not reliable enough to depend on it. Often it is good, but I have been on buses that said they had it and either there was no WiFi or it didn't work. Also, it only works when the bus has a cell phone connection so you can't use it on stretches of highway with no cell towers. I noticed this a lot coming from Tijuana to Guadalajara earlier this week.


----------



## CheeseWiz (Jun 14, 2012)

Super cheap flights from Leon to Tijuana at $50 may put areas within your reach that you had not previously considered, check out Interjet or other local carriers. We love our little village of Mayto 2 hours south of PV on the ocean, but then we also love our wee house on the hill in Guanajuato. Enjoy the research.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> EXCUUUSE ME! One is NEVER too old for Disneyland! Signed, MM


I agree! I have been to Disneyland about 15 times, and the older I am the more excited I get about going. Would say more but, I would be getting more off topic


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

If there has to be a diversion from "Where to live in Mexico", I find Disneyland a much more interesting subject than discussion of comparable comfort between US and Mexican public transportation so as far as I'm concerned, feel free to continue.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Here's a story about an amusement park of sorts, for wannabe _mojados_:

Experience Life as an Illegal Alien at Mexico’s Border-Crossing Theme Park - Democratic Underground


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Belizegirl said:


> I agree! I have been to Disneyland about 15 times, and the older I am the more excited I get about going. Would say more but, I would be getting more off topic


I've only been to Disneyland once, and hated the entire experience. I've never seen so many unhappy parents and miserable children in one place. Arguments and tears galore, all day long.

Other like it, though. Go figure.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

ptrichmondmike said:


> I've only been to Disneyland once, and hated the entire experience. I've never seen so many unhappy parents and miserable children in one place. Arguments and tears galore, all day long.
> 
> Other like it, though. Go figure.


And THAT is why they make chocolate ice cream! 

Now in accordance with the standard rules of blogging, I must now beat you to death over your opinion, showing you up for the idiot that you are, and tearing you apart for not agreeing with me and several others here. Here goes:




Oh, look, a bunny!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Disneyland is a fantastic place for kids of all ages! The only thing better is to have an appreciative 8 year-old along for the rides.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

......And all this time I thought that I might enjoy second childhood. I guess I'll stay home and catch that bunny in the meat department.


----------

